# Health Insurance in South Africa



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

I wondered if anyone has a cheapie for me for a hospital-only plan?


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep I think there are lot more affordable health insurances out there; its just the matter of one to do a research.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

This topic has been discussed many times.
Please refer to older postings

Have only noticed now how old this thread is, going to close it.


----------

